# Dimension of a hanger???



## foamer01 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am planning a overhead layout. I am trying to figure out the inside dimension of a hanger for my layout. The hanger will be rectangular in shape. Just want to make sure I will have clearance for my engine and cars. Thanks for your help. Foamer


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I would suggest measuring your largest rolling stock and adding an inch or so in width and height. If you have sharp curves you might want to add a little more to clear overhang.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

He's also posted the same question in "Indoor railways". Probably best to keep it in one place.


----------



## foamer01 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry about the post in two places, just wasnt sure where to post. my bad. Foamer01


----------

